# 1.23412E+15 in Excel



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

Long time since I've been in here...

I work for a credit card company who uses 16 number account numbers. This one problem I always run into is the scientific number that comes up like 1234123412341234 turning into 1.23412E+15.  I figured out one "fix" for one problem, put a paste special 'values' button on the toolbar.  These 16 digit numbers only have to be text because we don't add or subtract them, no need to sort them. But now I have another problem. This report was imported from an Access database. The person who "pulled the numbers" from the electronic mail system they use, outputed them as numbers. IE We can see the correct number in Access Report but when we export to Excel, it comes out E+15. Copy and paste made it E+15. Copy and Paste Special was all E+15. I tried making the column text thru Format Cells, but it rounded the numbers and left a 0 on the end! Thats when I knew something was up!! 

What's up! Was there something I could do without having access to Access.


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

Select the column with the numbers in and then click on Data, Text to Columns...

Select delimited, then clcik on Next

In the next dialogue box 2 of 3 click on Next

In the next dialogue box 3 of 3 select TEXT and then click on finish.

Widen the column accordingly


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

thanks, but it is still replacing the last number with a zero.


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

ooh err. Yes I see what you mean. 

yes that is a problem as Excel can only deal with 15 numbers and converts the 16th to 0.

It needs to be dealt with in Access as far as I can see. Cant you make this person convert it to text in Access?

To enter a 16 digit or more number rather than copy requires an apostrophe before typing the number which of course makes it text.

The moment you try to copy, it is converted to 15 witha 0 for the rest.


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

Yep, thats what my boss had to do, request them to change it. I didnt think there was anything on my end I could do...

thanks


----------

